# Heresy Online's Expeditious Stories 13-03: Contempt Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

​

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 13-03! 

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Sunday, 31 March 2013*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 13-04 will be posted.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 13-03:











*Table of Contents*

Sangus Bane - Veiled Clarity

Deus Mortis - Nothing but Contempt

Firemahlazer - The Altar of War

Farseer Ulthris - Written in Flesh

Lord of the Night - Skydeath

Mossy Toes - Eremite

jonileth - What Hatred Burns Beneath

Liliedhe - The Splinter in my Brother's Eye

Bloody Mary - Lesson

Jacobite - With Allies Like This...

Dave T Hobbit - Pig Boy​


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

1st: Dave T Hobbit - Pig Boy - 3pts
2nd: Liliedhe - The Splinter in my Brother's Eye - 2pts
3rd: Mossy Toes - Eremite 1pt


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

1) Dave T Hobbit, Pig Boy, 3 pts
2) Bloody Mary, Lesson, 2 pts
3) Lord of the Night, Skydeath, 1 pt


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Dave T Hobbit - Pig Boy - 3 pts
2. Liliedhe - The Splinter in My Brother's Eye - 2 pts
3. Lord of the Night - Skydeath - 1 pt


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Lots of reading ahead, will vote asap.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

1. Dave T Hobbit - Pig Boy - 3 pts
2. Nothing but contempt… - Deus Mortis - 2 pts
3. Liliedhe - The Splinter in My Brother's Eye - 1 pts


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

1. Firemahlazer- The Altar of War (3 points) (Loved every bit of it, well done!)
2. Mossy Toes- Eremite (2 points)
3. Deus Mortis- Nothing but contempt (1 point)


----------



## Richter_DL (Aug 30, 2012)

1) Bloody Mary - Lesson - 3 pts
2) Liliedhe - The Splinter in my Brother's Eye - 2 pts 
3) Dave T Hobbit - Pig Boy - 1 pt


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1st) With Allies Like These - Jacobite (3pts)

2nd) What Hatred Burns Beneath - Jonileth (2pts)

3rd) Veiled Clarity - Sangus Bane (1pt)



> 1. Firemahlazer- The Altar of War (3 points) (Loved every bit of it, well done!)


Thanks :grin:! Hopefully you'll like the entry in the next H.O.E.S. just as much!


----------



## Calistrasza (Mar 11, 2013)

1st) Liliedhe - The Splinter in my Brother's Eye - 3pts
_Excellent moment in time here, really captured the egoism of the Space Marines and the sometimes even violent rivalry various chapters have. Lovely response by the Apothecary at the end seals the deal._

2nd) Firemahlazer - The Altar of War - 2pts
_Honest and direct, reads like something out of the codex's fluffy bits. Characters are introduced and ended within a thousand words, makes the story very punctuated and neatly encapsulated._

3rd) What Hatred Burns Beneath - Jonileth - 1pt
_Let no one say that I don't appreciate the Prince of Excess, but that's not the primary reason here- mysterious sounding setting, good bits of tension leading up to 'the reveal', and a well-done reveal it was._

Definitely loved all of the writings here though, I'm going to have to try my hand at the next round. Dave T's Pig Boy sticks out at one of the more wrenching ones, as does Jacobite's With Allies Like These... Great work to all, and good luck to all!

Edit: Number r confus


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

1st) Jacobite - With Allies Like This (3 points)

2nd) Liliedhe - The Splinter in my Brother's Eye (2 points)

3rd) Mossy Toes - Eremite (1 points)

Even though I couldn't vote for all of the pieces, they were all a pleasure to read. Gret job everyone


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Sangus Bane - Veiled Clarity 3 pts

Deus Mortis - Nothing but Contempt 2 pts

Firemahlazer - The Altar of War 1pt


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very tricky to narrow down an order this month. However,

*1st place:* Mossy Toes, Eremite, 3 pts
*2nd place:* Liliedhe, The Splinter in my Brother's Eye, 2 pts
*3rd place:* Lord of the Night, Skydeath, 1 pt


And some brief thoughts on the entries:

Bloody Mary, *Lesson*: Filled with good dry wit. However the language did not quite fit the tone in some places: "...angry post-human giant snarking at you"

Deus Mortis, *Nothing But Contempt*: Although the plot was sound, the style seemed more like a textbook than a story.

Farseer Ulthris, *Written in Flesh*: A good portrayal of DE. However, it did contain a few run on sentences.

Firemahlazer, *The Altar of War*: Some of the writing lacked fluidity taking my focus from the story.

Liliedhe, *The Splinter in my Brother's Eye*: An interesting voice-over intro, and a sound build to the ending.

Jacobite, *With Allies Like This...*: Excellent portrayal of how waiting can be worse than any threat.

jonileth, *What Hatred Burns Beneath*: Very good ending. However it was a touch too narrative in places.

Lord of the Night, *Skydeath*: Good variation of sentence and paragraph length, and a great portrayal of mutating into a machine.

Mossy Toes, *Eremite*: Good characterisation, and brought to a fitting conclusion

Sangus Bane, *Veiled Clarity*: A great concept. However I found the viewpoint a little too incoherent to build sympathy for the protagonist in such a short piece.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

1st place: Liliedhe - The Splinter in my Brother's Eye (3pts)
2nd place: Mossy Toes - Eremite (2pts)
3rd place: Dave T Hobbit - Pig Boy (1pt)


LotN


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And voting has been closed! Congratulations to all the winners (soon to be posted) and thank you to the writers and those that took the time to read and vote. The results for 13-03 are:

*3rd Place* - 9 Points
Mossy Toes's _Eremite_

*2nd Place* - 14 Points
Dave T Hobbit's _Pig Boy_ (lost out at the last second!)

And a return of the champion!

*1st Place* - 17 points
Liliedhe's _The Splinter in my Brother's Eye_

The winning thread will soon be up in the Winning HOES, and expect the 13-04 entry up soon!


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who voted for mek:, really appreciate it and congrats to the winners! On to the next one I suppose:grin:.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who voted for me 

PS Boc, dont you mean "1st place"?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done everyone.



Liliedhe said:


> Boc, dont you mean "1st place"?


With Boc involved there are no winners.:laugh:


----------

